# Chances of success if I proceed with ICT Project Manager - 135112



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

First of all let me appreciate the all members who are continuously making this forum a better place for newbies like me. I have been planning for the migration to Australia for almost 1 year and posts on ExpatForum are major basis on my final decision to proceed further.

I have 6.8 years of work experience in IT Project Management and bachelor degree in Bsc (hons) Computing & IS from London Metropolitan University. I can easily get assessed for the 135112 - ICT Project Manager from ACS, but realized that almost all states of Australia except SA have closed or applied special 
conditions for 135112 - ICT Project Manager requests.

SA has also stopped taking applications for all ICT skills till 5 January 2015 (as stated on SA's website). I contacted with a agent in Karachi, he suggested me to start the process with 261313 - Software Engineer or 261111 ICT Business Analyst as both are in SOL. In this case, I will be proceeding with 189 visa class. Agent recommended me to go with 261313 - Software Engineer as it has more ceiling value compare to 261111 - ICT Business Analyst.

In both options 261313 or 261111, I will need to alter my work experience. I discussed the probability of altered work experience as 261313 - Software Engineer's guidelines with my boss, but he refused as expected.

Now I think, I have only two options:

Option - 1, Hold all process and wait for the opening of 135112 - ICT Project Manager in SA which is due on 5 January 2015.

In this option, 5 January 2014 is not confirmed. SA may increase the date.

Option - 2, Request my boss again to allow me adding 261111 - BA related roles & 
responsibilities in Work Experience Letter under the Project Manager designation.

In option - 2, I will be able to file my case asap, but might be in long queue because of ceiling value and for option - 1, I will need to ready my IELTS and ACS so I can join the race (but will it not be too risky to invest 500$ for uncertain skill)?

What do you guys suggest? Help me please!


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry, State who is holding out all ICT skills is Victoria, not SA. and the date of opening ICT skills is 5 Jan, 2015 no 2014.

Apologize!


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone comments guys?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

try to talk your way out with your boss...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ICT PM was in VIC and SA, now in SA it's "Special Conditions only" ......


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> try to talk your way out with your boss...


Yes. It would be a better option to talk with boss, but I am waiting for 5 January, 2014 for clear picture about the possibility of ICT Project Manager skill in Victoria State.


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> ICT PM was in VIC and SA, now in SA it's "Special Conditions only" ......


Yes, but in VIC there are the chances as their closure for all ICT skills are temporary and they might resume them after 5, January 2015.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wiqhussain said:


> Yes, but in VIC there are the chances as their closure for all ICT skills are temporary and they might resume them after 5, January 2015.


two people I know applied for it in VIC before it was removed and were both rejected (after 10-12 weeks of processing), both working for 10+ years as PMs, both working in large well-known organizations, one of them has been the Head of PM unit for a few years..... 

VIC is too stringent


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> two people I know applied for it in VIC before it was removed and were both rejected (after 10-12 weeks of processing), both working for 10+ years as PMs, both working in large well-known organizations, one of them has been the Head of PM unit for a few years.....
> 
> VIC is too stringent


Oops! :confused2:

So are you suggesting me to apply as ICT Business Analyst under 189 class of Visa? If yes, will work experience letter having designation "Project Manager" and R&R of both BA and PM be enough for ACS and CO?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wiqhussain said:


> Oops! :confused2:
> 
> So are you suggesting me to apply as ICT Business Analyst under 189 class of Visa? If yes, will work experience letter having designation "Project Manager" and R&R of both BA and PM be enough for ACS and CO?


How many points do you have?


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> How many points do you have?


I am having 60 points without IELTS, I will try to get 7 in each for 10 more points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wiqhussain said:


> I am having 60 points without IELTS, I will try to get 7 in each for 10 more points. :fingerscrossed:


please provide your points breakdown and your current IELTS score


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> please provide your points breakdown and your current IELTS score


Age = 30
Qualification = 15
Experience = 15
IELTS (planning to attempt in Feb and will try to get 7 bands in each for safe side).


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wiqhussain said:


> Age = 30
> Qualification = 15
> Experience = 15
> IELTS (planning to attempt in Feb and will try to get 7 bands in each for safe side).


When you say experience = 15, did you get assessed already?


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> When you say experience = 15, did you get assessed already?


No, I have not been assessed yet. These points are calculated by an agent.

Actually my question was all about assessment. Whether to assess for ICT Project Manager or ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wiqhussain said:


> No, I have not been assessed yet. These points are calculated by an agent.
> 
> Actually my question was all about assessment. Whether to assess for ICT Project Manager or ICT Business Analyst?


How many years of experience have you got? You realize that ACS will deduct 2-6 years depending on your qualifications and how they relate to the job?


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> How many years of experience have you got? You realize that ACS will deduct 2-6 years depending on your qualifications and how they relate to the job?


I have got 10 years experience, in which first two years were related to technical and rest of 8 years are directly related to Analyst and PM.

I realize and acknowledge the procedure of ACS, that's why working on IELTS for safe side.

But need suggestions to choose the ANZSCO for ACS form you guys :-D


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wiqhussain said:


> I have got 10 years experience, in which first two years were related to technical and rest of 8 years are directly related to Analyst and PM.
> 
> I realize and acknowledge the procedure of ACS, that's why working on IELTS for safe side.
> 
> But need suggestions to choose the ANZSCO for ACS form you guys :-D



Most probably, if your degree is directly related to your PM experience, then the first two unrelated years + two more will be deducted

If your degree is not directly related to your PM experience, then the first two unrelated years + four more will be deducted

So you are looking at a minimum of 4 and a maximum of 6 years deduction, accordingly, you are looking at either 10 points or 5 points

IELTS 7 is mandatory for you to pass, or TOEFL S 23, L 24, R 24, W 27

I'd say delaying IELTS till Feb is a bad idea


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Most probably, if your degree is directly related to your PM experience, then the first two unrelated years + two more will be deducted
> 
> If your degree is not directly related to your PM experience, then the first two unrelated years + four more will be deducted
> 
> ...


Thanks and will try to get IELTS as soon I satisfied. 

Any suggestion between ICT PM or ICT BA? It will help me to finalize the work experience letter for ACS


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wiqhussain said:


> Thanks and will try to get IELTS as soon I satisfied.
> 
> Any suggestion between ICT PM or ICT BA? It will help me to finalize the work experience letter for ACS


BA is definitely better as it is in SOL


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

wiqhussain said:


> Thanks and will try to get IELTS as soon I satisfied.
> 
> Any suggestion between ICT PM or ICT BA? It will help me to finalize the work experience letter for ACS


Hi WIq - Just checking out whether you have already applied for VIC SS ? As I am also in the same category and applied as on 05-Jan-2015 and awaiting acknowledgement.

Regards


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

HiI B4OZ,

Although VIC SS has allowed ICT PM, requires 7 band each in IELTS. So, I have decided to go as Business Analyst from 189 path.


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

i received a bad news that my VIC SS got rejected with 70 points.


----------



## arian10daddy (May 6, 2014)

B4OZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> i received a bad news that my VIC SS got rejected with 70 points.


Hi B4OZ,
You reply to this thread says you got a negative assessment but your signature says you received a positive assessment. Could you please update us on your current situation.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys,

I didn't want to create a new thread since there's this one already. I really need help. I can only apply for a 190 visa as I'm a project manager and it's the only thing I know. I got my ACS assessment that my qualifications match an ICT major but they deducted 4 years out of my 5 years off. Now I can't apply for a nomination from Vic as they require 3 years. Any ideas on what to do? I can't rework all my papers again


----------

